
BuddyTV Gets First CRV $250K Loan (Anyone surprised that they've only done one so far?) - mattjaynes
http://www.thealarmclock.com/mt/archives/2007/04/buddytv_gets_fi.html#Permalink
======
mattjaynes
The CRV Loan program has been out for a good while now. I was surprised to see
this article about the first funded company with CRV's loan program. Maybe the
article is wrong? Or is it really this tough to get into their program?

------
rms
I read the article as saying that BuddyTV got the funding a while ago, not
that they just got it.

